# strengths and weaknesses of dark eldar.



## lordbug (Nov 28, 2009)

What are the strengths and weeknesses of the dark eldar.(do not say the old codex or the ugly models dont want to hear it), so what are some good combos or strategys?


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

here's one I use to take all the time: full squad of scourges with splinter cannons. Being able to constantly move further than most of your opponents models while still being able to give off a huge amount of fire has annoyed every opponent I every played against. Also take a Wych Lord with the webway portal thing and a huge number of wyches to back him/her up WITH more wych units in reserve and watch the mayhem ensue. Those two unit tactics every opponent I have faced absolutely hated.


----------



## mynameisgrax (Sep 25, 2009)

The main Dark Eldar advantages are powerful/versatile/cheap HQ choices, cheap and plentiful dark lark lances, speed, wyches, and warriors (either on foot or in raiders).

On that note, Wyches & Warriors would be an awesome name for a band. ^_^

The main weaknesses of the Dark Eldar are the overall fragility and cost of the army as a whole. Most of the units cost a little too much for what they do, and the entire army falls apart under heavy fire. This makes playing them very challenging. However, if you can avoid being shot to death on turn 1-2, you can do a lot of damage with a Dark Eldar army.


----------

